# Alternative Workshop in Jackson Hole



## tbstimp (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello All,
  Just wanted to pass along the news that we will be running an alternative photo workshop with Jill Enfield this summer in Jackson Hole. We will have a variety of Lens Babies, Holgas, Dianas, pinholes, and other cameras on hand for students to use. Here is the link for more information.

Alternative Photographic Possibilities with Jill Enfield, June 12 - 16

Feel free to contact me with any questions.

Thomas Stimpson
Jackson Hole Workshops
thomas@artassociation.org


----------



## terri (Mar 5, 2009)

Good luck with the workshop. I am very familiar with Jill Enfield's work, she is a very talented lady. :thumbup:

If I lived nearby I'd sign up myself, just for the sheer enjoyment of it.

Hope you fill up quickly!


----------



## windrivermaiden (Mar 6, 2009)

I'd love to go....
so near my home town...well with in 150 miles but Wyoming close.


----------

